# any ways to get usb info ?



## varnie (May 4, 2009)

good day.

what is the similar FreeBSD command for the Linux' one: "sudo lsusb -v|grep -i iSerial" ?

suppose, we want to have a look at Apple iPod's "iSerial" value.
the command "usbdev" doesn't provide enough info as the Linux' "lsubsd" does.

i've found the solution: http://50hz.ws/dev/getserial.c and it works pretty well. but i am curious if there are any "native" FreeBSD ways to get the same?

thanks in advance.


----------



## rbelk (May 4, 2009)

Varnie, the lsusb command is in the port sysutils/usbutils. You might also want to install the separate port sysutils/usbutils also.


----------



## phoenix (May 4, 2009)

FreeBSD ships with pciconf(8) and usbdevs(8) which let you see all PCI and USB devices.


----------



## Carpetsmoker (May 11, 2009)

phoenix said:
			
		

> FreeBSD ships with pciconf(8) and usbdevs(8) which let you see all PCI and USB devices.



This doesn't display all information, for example the iPod serial number mentioned above.


----------



## lme@ (May 11, 2009)

IIRC you can list the serial number with audio/gnupod.


----------



## Carpetsmoker (May 11, 2009)

Only on Linux/Solaris, not on FreeBSD ... At least, not that I could figure out.


----------



## varnie (May 11, 2009)

yes, Carpertsmoker is right.


----------



## phoenix (May 11, 2009)

Hrm, didn't know that about the iPod.  I don't have access to any iPods (my phone is an 8 GB media player).


----------

